# Upgrading hood light?



## bbar (Mar 22, 2017)

How does everyone go about upgrading LED lighting under a hood? As in how do you attach the new lights once the old ones are removed. Is it even doable? Glue? Magnets? The hood needs to stay as I have cats- glass isn't even an option because they're a 'lil chunky and would probably crash through it.

Any pointers are much appreciated!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

are you replacing it with a premade led light bar or diy


----------



## bbar (Mar 22, 2017)

Premade LED light bar


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

That could be tricky. Just gut the hood and 5 min epoxy that baby in there. I use 5 min epoxy for everything.


----------



## bbar (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, thanks Mark! I'm thinking I might epoxy magnets to both the light and the underside of the hood, that way if I want to sell the light down the road...it's not permanently stuck to the hood!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

that is a much better plan!!
That or some industrial velcro. I know it sounds nuts but that stuff will hold ice to a fire.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

I used double sided tape to change t8's to t5 sunblasters on my tank hood.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I use brackets (to hold the fixture) which have suction cups to "stick" on the underside of the hood.


----------

